# Tulpenstrauss - OD



## ErnstG

Nicht immer nur Landschaften, obwohl das meine Lieblingsmotive sind.
Dieser Strauss ist der Rest von einem Geburtstagsgeschenk. 
Gleich gemalt, denn nächstes Jahr gibt es die gemalten Tulpen.

Not only landscapes, though these are my favorite subjects. 
This bouquet is the residue of a birthday gift. Direct painted, 
because next year there is the painted tulips.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

Happy belated Birthday Ernst. Your tulips are so beautiful as is all your work.


----------



## Asancta

Sie sind gantz scheine.Ich dachte Sie sind machen nach Photoshop lol


----------



## chanda95

Wow. So so pretty.


----------



## Susan Mulno

If you received tulips for your birthday is am guessing it was in spring? Just in case,... happy birthday! :vs_balloons:

Beautiful tulips!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Excellent work again Bro.. And belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## FanKi

:eek2: I'm open-mouthed :eek2:


----------

